# New and recently had miscarriage



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi i will tell you a little about myself.

My husband and i have been ttc for 17 years.  In this time we have never been pregnant.  We had icsi in february and to our delight and disbelief it worked and we had a pregnant result.  Nearly the same time as the result i started to bleed and continued to do so for 10 days and this ended in m/c.  

My heart is breaking all the time and i cannot stop thinking about what we lost.  Is this normal?  

We are going for another go at icsi but i am so worried this is going to fail and/or result in the same.

Just need some support if there is any one out there

Mich


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Mich, 
Firstly so so sorry for your loss   
You have found the right place to offload, ask questions and get loads of support.
One of the moderators will post soon with links to all the best boards for you to meet people with similar experiences and at similar points in their journey along this rollercoast that is IF.
In the meantime welcome to FF and look forward to getting to know you better.
Blu


----------



## Sarah061 (May 27, 2008)

I am so so sorry for your recent loss 

I hope talking to people who have shared similar experiances can bring you some comfort, i wish i could say more but we have only just begun this journey called fertility treatment and i would not wish to sound patronising. 

I wish you every luck for your next attempt at ICSI. 

Love,

Sarah & Chad x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Mich  
 
Having had a nat pregnancy and m/c myself with 17 yrs TTC under my belt, your post struck a chord with me hun, 
I think right now you have to greive for your loss, then decide whether you have the funds, and strengh to try again, or whether you would have regrets either way, assuming you do want to try again, many ladies here have gone on to have babies, prehaps with extra medications to support the baby, its certainly worth looking into and asking your consultant.
this is still proobably too much infomation right now, so when your ready just post again, ask questions and stay strong 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each

TTC Forever (Ten + years this year )
CLICK HERE

ICSI Follow up Questions use the ones that apply
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE
Investigations & Immunology
CLICK HERE

Pregnancy loss 
CLICK HERE

Forget me not ~ A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. 
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE
You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## kelly246 (May 21, 2008)

hi i feel for you i really do,i myself know what you are goin through ive recently had my 13th miscarriage,still no answers of docs i need to no why,the hurt,loss anger,you will have a mixture of emmotions,all my love goes out to you


----------



## FazWorld (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Mich,

I am sorry about your loss... I too had a failed ICSI in February. I have just responded to Kelly on her thread, but I am trying out something called Foresight http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/... please check it out and see if it can help. You send in your hair samples, they see if there is anthing deficient in you and advise vits and mins to get your body in the right state. The even say that Natural BFP is possible (never happened for me!!!) However, b4 trying again with ICSI, I am on this programme, things like multi-vits and mins, plenty of selenium ace, zinc etc...

I have been ttc for 10 years, during which time I managed a BFP with ICSI after 3rd attempt (having just done a Foresight programme) I am now trying it again b4 having another go.

 
Faz
/links


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Mich 

I just wanted to say sorry for your loss and that my heart goes out to you both at this time. 

I recently suffered a m/c after conceiving naturally, out of the blue 2yrs ttc.  48hrs later I was bleeding and having hospital tests and by the end of the week, I was told the pregnancy had 'failed'.

At first I thought I was fine with it; trying to take the positive that at least now I know I can get pregnant, but as the weeks go by (I'd be 10wks today), I can't help feeling more and more sad.  I feel like I've lost a little part of me and I don't know if I'll every truly be happy again.  I scared that this feeling will always dominate my life and that this new, pensive me is what I will be from now on...

I will you every luck for the future and hope that not only do you have the strength to carry on, but that you are successful and go on to have a wonderful family.

Thinking of you. 

H xx


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Mich

I am so sorry for your loss - you will find some great support on these boards and I wish you lots and lots of luck for the future   

love coughsweet x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words and advice.  I hope i will make some really good friends here.

We are going to start treatment again in August and that has got to be it then, lack of funds and energy.  Fingers and everything crossed for this next attempt.

Thanks to you all and i will post again soon

Mich


----------

